# Busy HO scale 4x6 Layout



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

This track plan is now unneeded but I'd hate to just delete it so I'm posting it here for others to see that you can have a nice layout in a small space. This is based on the Gateway Central 4x6 layout that I modified to 4x6.5

The track plan was done in SCARM, and exported to a JPG.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, on the right side, the idea was that the road was going to go under the tracks so the red box to the left of the road is a retaining wall, and the "hill" in green on the right edge of the layout is actually an incline coming back up to track level.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You quitting?

I tagged it. Maybe someday someone will pick it up in a search.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Far from quitting. I'm not only thinking and dreaming about trains on a daily basis, I'm looking into buying some trains/kits as an investment. 

This layout was designed for my folks because they were going to make a 4x6 layout in their den but my dad wants to have a loop of HO, and a loop of Lioinel so he can play with either/both as he chooses.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It sure has some nice switching ideas that guys can incorporate in
their layouts.

Don


----------

